# TOY'S new do...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She acts like I've scalped her. I feel so bad











[attachment=24761:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, she is so cute, I like it







. Hey anyone with long hair has to change their hairdo once in a while. I think this one is great


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She looks different, but she is very very cute! I just did the same to my Chloe. I cut off her topknot for the first time.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She is so precious. She'd look good just about anyway her hair was cute.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She looks like Pat's Abbey and Archie now!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

No matter what you do to Toy's hair is and always will be a cutie!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww I love to see Toy, she is so precious Britt and I love her new style, just look at the sweet little face


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> No matter what you do to Toy's hair is and always will be a cutie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree! She is a darling looking little girl..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwwww, she looks adorable!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She is soooo cute! Her name fit's her well, she looks like she's a little stuffed toy dog. How much does she weigh, she looks so tiny and petite! Beautiful little girl.


Stephanie


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

She is adorable!!







I love her new do!! You could shave her bald and she would still look adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Brit............I love it! Toy is gorgeous with her new do.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Brit, I think Toy is a precious baby! She is probably a very happy Toy right now. I love it!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, look at that little cute face! She looks adorable, I love her new cut!























Omg, look at that little cute face! She looks adorable, I love her new cut!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! I think she looks adorable!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW!! Toy is SOOO beautiful and has the face of an angel! She looks like she has piggie tails now w/ her beautiful ears!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, look at that little cute face! She looks adorable, I love her new cut!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She isn't mad at me anymore. That's making me feel better already. 
Toy is about 5 to 5.5 lbs depending on whether she's eating that week. She's on and off again about food. It's just a necessity. (Wish I had that attitude...ha!)


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I LOVE that cut.







She has such a sweet little face, and with this haircut you can see it clearly.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OH MY GOD! she is perfect


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooo!!







i love it!







she looks beautiful!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lovely haircut for a beautiful girl


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

*YAY!!* for pretty Toy and her new hairdo!














She looks so sweet.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> She acts like I've scalped her. I feel so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Everyone needs a style change sometimes- and her's looks great. I just love that face... she looks like a stuffed animal, she's THAT cute... can I pinch her cheeks? LOL j/k....maybe.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Out of all your dogs - TOY IS MY FAVORITE ( but shhh , don't tell the others ) . I think with those eyes , she can get away with a close shave . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she looks great, I love it, I think she is so so adorable.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I like it. Shows off her beautiful dark eyes. Lovely!


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

We LOVE her new hairstyle!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

> She looks like Pat's Abbey and Archie now![/B]


She sure does! I love the cut. Chyna had to get use to hers also. So I guess they are like us when we get ours done huh? I can't wait till Chyna's ears look like Toys. I love the long hair.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> She looks like Pat's Abbey and Archie now![/B]











...Now that's a compliment! 


Toy looks fabulous! She couldn't possibly have stayed mad for long


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Tell Toy she looks fabulous with her new do!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> She is soooo cute! Her name fit's her well, she looks like she's a little stuffed toy dog. How much does she weigh, she looks so tiny and petite! Beautiful little girl.
> 
> 
> Stephanie[/B]


I was thinking the same thing. Her name is perfect.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think she looks absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Brit... I think it looks adorable on her!!!


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

She is such an angel! I love the cut!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Is Toy's new do Mimi and Coco's inspiration?She looks very cute.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Is Toy's new do Mimi and Coco's inspiration?She looks very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hahah..well, the cut is similar, for sure. I do admire Mimi and Coco and even wrote to Ikue last night asking about an item Coco had on in a pic. She thought Toy was Coco for a minute. I'll have to take more pics of her later and post them.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Toy does resemble Coco...both mimi and coco are adorable...and cant wait to see more pics of cute little Toy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Toy looks super cute in her new do.







I love that cut.I've admired it on Coco since I first saw it. Even thought about it for Hannah, but the groomer talked me out of it. Toy looks amazingly like Coco. You did a great job.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The cut is adorable...she looks so tiny though.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Brit I hope Toy is over her anger and you feel better. She looks just as lovely, with or without a topknot. Always in style. After all, she is an "Angel," so how can you go wrong?

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Toy is so so pretty, I don't think she could ever look less than astonishingly beautiful....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I love that cut.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Toy looks so pretty.







What made you decide to cut her?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Brit, I love Toy's new haircut. Bijou is due for a grooming session tomorrow and I think that I will take her picture.







She couldn't have really ever been mad at you. I know that when I get a drastic hair cut it takes a little while to get used to it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - she looks ADORABLE. I love it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Toy looks so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

She's a head and body rubber. Constantly! She's always getting mats and tangles because of this. She has a great silky coat and ordinarily it would be beautiful but no coat can take that rubbing. She's also VERY sensitive to brushing and any snags are so painful to her, so I just couldn't put her through it anymore. She seems to feel much better and isn't rubbing like she was before either. I should have done this a year ago.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I know how she feels. I had my long hair cut a few weeks ago and now I hate it. I have never had short hair and now I know why. Toy would be cute bald and give her a hug for me and tell her well grow our hair long again together. Im sure she hers will be long before mine. I love toy's face it is so kissable.


----------

